# Help me identify



## Rocker (Sep 13, 2009)

I have some purple power/haze, but this other plant has purple mixed in with it ? Any guesses ?


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 13, 2009)

My guess is good smoke. LOL Its hard to tell without more info.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm with kalikisu. It is the infamous"Good Smoke"strain. Very pretty buds, too.


----------

